# Salt Marsh Heron 16 Push Pole Length



## Gervais

I use a 21’ on my Saltmarsh 1444 and its ideal. I’m not an expert but my experience is; polling from cooler: 17’+ , polling from platform; 20’+ , polling in 4-6’ of water(tarpon) 24’ish

If you are buying a new heron, I got a great price on the moonlighter carbon pole that was tough to beat. I’m very pleased with it, it’s lighter and just as stiff as a stiffy hybrid. The only thing is if you pole in deeper water you might want a heavier pole. I use it in 6’+ Freshwater fishing but you have to shoot it down fairly hard to get traction


----------



## jesseflyangler

I’ve got a Heron 16 with a 20’ Stiffy Hybrid and no trolling motor, so I’m poling or drifting. The 20’ length does really well in skinny water and a sand or grass bottom. However, I run out of pole at times fishing over soft mud. Also, when poling in 3-5 ft. of water, I could pole more efficiently (smaller angle relative to the bottom) if I had 3-4 ft. of extra pole. I’m in the process of getting my pole extended to 23’.

I suggest going with 23-24 ft. Even if you fish shallow most of the time, you’ll be placing the pole less often, and you’ll be able to pole in deeper water if you need to.


----------



## mrbacklash

I have a 20 moonlighter carbon on my Cayenne, get the longest you can store I wish I would have done a 22 or 23


----------



## CKEAT

Perfect, that helps quite a bit. I figured a longer pole would be a smart decision. I will likely go that route. 

jwaddiso

I would be interested in hearing how you like the heron 16. Where you fish and overall how it performs.


----------



## Shadowcast

Get the longest pole you can store. Longer pole equals less pushes from point A to point B and you can keep the foot or stake in the water more when pushing instead of pulling it out and breaking the surface...which could spook fish.


----------



## kbanashek

Agree with @Shadowcast - get one that's HUGE.


----------



## CKEAT

kbanashek said:


> Agree with @Shadowcast - get one that's HUGE.


----------



## CKEAT

Yea, that is what I will do. I thought that might be the answer but wanted to get some feedback. 

Much appreciated!


----------



## jesseflyangler

CKEAT,

The Heron is a really good boat and I'd be happy to chat about it (phone or messaging). PM me either way. Also, I've been meaning to put together a build thread with the all the photos from the build and add-ons. I'll work on that.


----------



## CKEAT

Good


sjrobin said:


> A longer push pole is good for calm days and deeper water, but since he is fishing the windy shallow bays of Texas the 21' is more suited for that purpose. I like windy days, but don't take my word for it, call Kevin Shaw at Stiffy.


Good point, thanks for throwing that out there!


----------



## Shadowcast

sjrobin said:


> A longer push pole is good for calm days and deeper water, but since he is fishing the windy shallow bays of Texas the 21' is more suited for that purpose.


I can always stand to learn something new.....so how does a longer pole, say 24', inhibit poling efficiency in shallow water on windy days? My though process is that with a longer pole, you can have a decreased entry angle and can make short, subtle pushes without having to walk your hands up and down.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

The longer the better, I use a 23’ Stiffy Guide on my Maverick and love it. Shorter poles will work you to death if you pole a lot IMO.


----------



## CKEAT

This is good info. 

I have a bay boat (many reasons why over a skiff) but I am now in a position to have both and I fly fish almost exclusively so it will help me a ton. I usually carry diablo kayaks on bay boat out to the flats and drop them off and pole those around. Lots of work involved there. 

Glad to be finally getting a skiff and glad to have a forum to acquire some useful info. Thank you all.


----------



## Sublime

I poled the old BT many a mile with a 20 foot pole. Next pole will be 21 and no longer. 

1) Some docks and ramps are already tight with a 20 foot pole strapped to the skiff. Now add another 4 foot to that and things can get really tight. 

2) And on a 24 footer I would darn sure have a red flag hanging off the end when trailering. I was always waiting to get the pole hit at a stop light. Never happened but it could.

3) On the other hand, a 24 footer would be better for reaching out and nudging stingrays.


----------



## Shadowcast

sjrobin said:


> I pole into the wind a lot in Texas in order to keep the sun. When I do that I don't use much of the pole, maybe three feet. So any extra length is just more weight to lift and plant.


I have a 21' Stiffy Extreme so I have yet to find a situation where the lift and plant is an issue when poling. I do not have a 24' only because I cannot store it.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Sublime said:


> 3) On the other hand, a 24 footer would be better for reaching out and nudging stingrays.


By nudge I’m sure you mean gently poking them with the pointy end until you pole is deeply embedded so you can safely fling them as far as you can...points awarded for distance and style, of course.


----------



## NSBHeron

I have a 20’ for my heron and it’s fine but I get lazy so I wouldn’t mind an extra few feet


----------



## Kmiles

I’ve always went by the “skiff plus three rule”. However long your skiff is add three feet and that’s a pretty solid ratio.


----------



## CKEAT

I think I am going to go for the 22 stiffy guide series. Light and great reviews.


----------



## BarHopper

Good stuff, guys!!!


----------



## CKEAT

BarHopper said:


> Good stuff, guys!!!


I am thinking about doing 22 ft moonlighter just due to discount from Salt Marsh folks. If I don’t like it I will sell it and get another.


----------



## Capt. Josh Gisclair

Longer is better when it comes to push poles. When you pole all day a longer push pole allows for less work and better boat positioning. I use a 24ft carbon pole and wouldn't go any shorter. Like mentioned above it will get in the way at times when at the marina but it's worth it.


----------



## mrbacklash

CKEAT said:


> I am thinking about doing 22 ft moonlighter just due to discount from Salt Marsh folks. If I don’t like it I will sell it and get another.


Yeah you cant beat their price i picked up a moonlighter carbon 20' and wish I had a 22'..... you can always shorten them if they are too hard to store


----------



## CKEAT

Rose said that moonlighter will do a 22, May give it a go and see. If I don’t like it I will go carbon or stiffy. Too good price and at 22 to not try it.


----------



## CKEAT

I just realized I had already mentioned that. My bad, work has been a bit chaotic lately and my mind is all over the place. Anyway, we will see how it goes, I will update after I test it out a bit.


----------



## Capt. Josh Gisclair

CKEAT said:


> I think I am going to go for the 22 stiffy guide series. Light and great reviews.





sjrobin said:


> How long have you been pushing skiffs Josh? If you put your age in your profile I would not have to ask.





sjrobin said:


> How long have you been pushing skiffs Josh? If you put your age in your profile I would not have to
> 
> 
> sjrobin said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long have you been pushing skiffs Josh? If you put your age in your profile I would not have to ask.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about that. My age is now updated. I am 33 years old.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rawb

CKEAT said:


> I just realized I had already mentioned that. My bad, work has been a bit chaotic lately and my mind is all over the place. Anyway, we will see how it goes, I will update after I test it out a bit.


I’m about to place my down payment for the waiting list on a new Heron 16. How long of a wait time have you been looking at? I was told a year wait before actually starting the build.


----------



## flyclimber

Rawb said:


> I’m about to place my down payment for the waiting list on a new Heron 16. How long of a wait time have you been looking at? I was told a year wait before actually starting the build.


There are several threads on this topic, but on my boat I went from a 18' to a 21-22' long pole and couldn't be happier. I would definitely recommend Moonlighter. The owners are great people, I called them and asked for a length of carbon to extend my current pole and I got the 3' piece of carbon with two ferrules glued in for less than $100.


----------



## sclagg

Good info!


----------



## CKEAT

Rawb said:


> I’m about to place my down payment for the waiting list on a new Heron 16. How long of a wait time have you been looking at? I was told a year wait before actually starting the build.


I put my deposit in in January and they said July or so but along the way I found a good deal on a HB Pro so I took it. They are awesome people to work with, can’t stress that enough!


----------

